# depression



## payge (Aug 30, 2008)

I have now had my hedgie for a year and when I adopted him they told me he was about a year old. my question is could he be depressed? He runs like mad every night and is eating and drinking. I also have a heat emitter so he is not cold. The only thing that has changed is that i bought him a new house...but he was acting this way before the new house came about.
Before when I took him out of his cage he use to explore and run around. Now he sits there and stars at me...and if i hold him in both of my hands and put him up to my face to look at him he rests his chin on my hands and just looks SOOOO sad. It breaks my heart everyday. I don't know what to do... He is eating, running, drinking, and we just went to the vet and she told me that everything is checking out fine. That he might just be changing since he is getting older and might not feel the need to explore anymore.
I just wanted to know what you all thought.


----------



## Lilly101 (Sep 1, 2008)

My hedgie- Lilly started to do this at around the age of 2. I think it's because she is geting old. I have also noticed that her face is turning white with age, she has slowed down a lot( she was never really the Running type anyways) Hope this helps!


----------



## payge (Aug 30, 2008)

thank you


----------

